# our first raw litter



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

our first raw puppies - 9 total.

buldogue campeiro, a brazilian bulldog breed.


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

some more pics


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww so cute. Poor mama looks exhausted!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I want ALL OF THEM! Too cute!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

How cute! Is that dad in one of the pics?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Gorgeous little pups!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

adorable! you just cant beat puppies!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Adorable! You'll have to keep us posted with updated pictures as they grow up!


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

some more - including mommy is tired and family time

ps. five days old.


----------

